# Nachfolger von WOW



## esparki (24. Januar 2007)

Hey Leute,

mich würde mal interessieren welches Spiel ihr als Nachfolger von WOW nehmen würdet.

Da ich einer der Leute bin, die sich nicht BC holen möchten und daher mit WOW aufhören werde, würde ich mich gerne auf dem Markt der Spielesoftware nach einem geeignetem Nachfolger umschauen.

Bin gespannt,was ihr so denkt.


----------



## Len (24. Januar 2007)

Solls grafisch auf der selben Schiene fahren wie WoW oder darfst auch anders aussehen? 
Solls nur online zockbar sein oder auch/nur offline?


----------



## esparki (24. Januar 2007)

Auf jeden Fall sollte es online spielbar sein, alleine ist doch langweilig.

Die Grafik sollte natürlich keinen Schritt zurück machen, in Zeiten von HDR und anderen Grafikfunktionen wäre es natürlich besser wenn die Grafik auf höherem Stand ist.


----------



## Habre (24. Januar 2007)

Wenn würde ich sagen Diablo-Online oderso aber ich hoffe persöhnlich eher das sie eine weitere WoW Erweiterung rausbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich möchte mich einfach nicht mehr umstellen und jetzt wo wir BC haben kommt ja erstmal keine Langeweile mehr auf oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (25. Januar 2007)

esparki schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sollte es online spielbar sein, alleine ist doch langweilig.
> 
> Die Grafik sollte natürlich keinen Schritt zurück machen, in Zeiten von HDR und anderen Grafikfunktionen wäre es natürlich besser wenn die Grafik auf höherem Stand ist.




http://www.darkshire.net/~jhkim/rpg/encycl...a/fulllist.html

kannst dich hier ja mal durchklicken.

mit "anders aussehen" meinte ich nich, dass es grafisch schlechter is als wow.. sondern obs auch knuffiger aussehen darf o_O

kannst von mir aus mal rappelz, flyff, rose oder .. ach, vergessn wies heisst.. basieren eh alle auf dem selben konzept ^^


----------



## Torrog (25. Januar 2007)

Habre schrieb:


> Wenn würde ich sagen Diablo-Online oderso aber ich hoffe persöhnlich eher das sie eine weitere WoW Erweiterung rausbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich würde sagen. BC ist für 6 - 12 Monate gut. Aber wenn die wieder 3 Jahre für die nächste Erweiterung brauchen, ist WOW tot.

Als nachfolger sehe ich aktuell AoC = Age of Conan, welches voraussichtlich im Mai rauskommen soll.
Fall es hält, was es verspricht natürlich nur...


----------



## MarySilver (30. Januar 2007)

also, falls du dich auch ein wenig fuer die sci/fi schiene interessierst, kann ich dir nur EVE online empfehlen. Es ist ebenfalls ein MMO. du befindest dich halt nur im weltraum mit eigenem schiff etc. mir hats recht viel spass gemacht und die grafik ist einfach nur geil. es wird ein probeaccount angeboten, von daher kannst du auch einfach antesten.


----------



## TaZz (30. Januar 2007)

Wenn, dann HDR-Online. Aber ich denke WoW wird mir noch viele Monate Spaß bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seren (30. Januar 2007)

Hmmm Spellborn, Guild Wars, Ryzom, Everquest 2, Ragnarok Online 2, ...
Klick dich mal bei Onlinewelten durch, dort geht es um Online-Spiele und nicht nur um World of Warcraft.

Ryzom und Everquest2 sind deutlich anspruchsvoller als World of Warcraft, würde ich dir nur empfehlen wenn du auch nebenbei mal das ein oder andere Forum besuchen, bzw. den ein oder anderen Guide lesen möchtest.
Außerdem solltest du rollenspieltechnisch interessiert sein. 

Dasselbe gilt für Ragnarok Online 2, wobei hier noch hinzukommt, dass die Grafik zwar technisch fortgeschrittener, aber weniger detailreich, bzw. eher bunt und niedlich wirkt.

In Guild Wars wird man noch mehr geführt als in WoW, es bietet weniger Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten und weniger Unterstürtung fürs Rollenspiel. Empfehlenswert wenn du PvP bevorzugst.

Spellborn ist neben Warhammer Online und Herr der Ringe Online wohl am ehesten als Ablöser für WoW gedacht. Bis auf Warhammer habe ich die jedoch alle noch nicht getestet (und Warhammer nur als Testversion auf der GamesConvention), ich kann dir also keine Infos dazu geben, die nicht auch auf der Seite stehen.
Ob eine Trial angeboten wird ist fraglich.


----------



## TaZz (30. Januar 2007)

Also Spellborn bitte auf keinen Fall! Ich finde das ist einfach so "Von den Haaren herbeigezogen" und es gibt nach dem was jetzt an Inhalt vorliegt nix neues oder?


----------



## Kampfmagier (31. Januar 2007)

Schau dir Vanguard an es ist auch ein gutes MMORPG. Es soll Anspruchsvoller sein als andere MMORPG

http://vanguard.onlinewelten.com/


http://www.vanguardsoh.com/


Das Interface sieht aus wie bei wow 

http://www.demonews.de/kurznachrichten/ind...shortnews=11276


cu
wolf


----------



## Centekhor (31. Januar 2007)

Also Vanguard hat ja [ironie]gar nich[/ironie] bei WoW abgekupfert ^^
Ich hatte nen Beta-Key und was soll ich sagen ... mein Rechner is nicht das Überding, aber für WoW bei mittlerem Einstellungen reichts ... bei Vanguard wars ne Dia-Show ...


----------



## TaZz (31. Januar 2007)

Jo ich finde auch Vanguard zu sehr von WoW abgeklatscht. Ich werde es denke ich nicht anfangen! Ich habe sowieso in WoW noch genug zu tuhen bin erst 50^^


----------



## Seren (1. Februar 2007)

@.:TaZz:.
Unter "von den Haaren herbeigezogen" kann ich mir irgendwie wenig vorstellen 0o Wenn du ein Spiel das noch nicht auf dem Markt erschienen ist schon kritisierst dann bitte auch objektiv und so, dass auch andere Leute die Kritik nachempfinden können.


----------



## MarySilver (2. Februar 2007)

koenntest auch mmorpg.com durchblaettern. da gibts auch eine ganze menge, auch vieles, was noch in entwicklung ist. ist mal ne nette abwechslung da rum zu suchen.


----------



## Kampfmagier (3. Februar 2007)

Kann ich wirklich in den Spiel mehr machen als in wow, habe gehört das man da Diplomat oder Kaufmann sein kann und über gebiete herrschen kann. Und wenn ein Baum gefällt wird sehe ich wie der umfällt. Mach euch am besten selbst ein Urteil über das spiel.

Ich spiele erst noch WOW und GUILD WARS weitern, und neue spiele die auf den Markt kommen haben ja noch viele Bugs. Des wegen warte ich noch ab und warte die berichte ab.


Habe noch ein Video Spiel gefunden um ein Besseren Eindruck zu bekommen 

http://www.gamona.de/global/video/detail/id-182067.htm




cu
Wolf


----------



## MarySilver (3. Februar 2007)

Kampfmagier schrieb:


> Kann ich wirklich in den Spiel mehr machen als in wow, habe gehört das man da Diplomat oder Kaufmann sein kann und über gebiete herrschen kann. Und wenn ein Baum gefällt wird sehe ich wie der umfällt. Mach euch am besten selbst ein Urteil über das spiel.
> 
> Ich spiele erst noch WOW und GUILD WARS weitern, und neue spiele die auf den Markt kommen haben ja noch viele Bugs. Des wegen warte ich noch ab und warte die berichte ab.
> Habe noch ein Video Spiel gefunden um ein Besseren Eindruck zu bekommen
> ...




hm, was ich da sehe scheint eine bunte mischung aus wow und everquest, eventuell mit nem schuss d&d zu sein. ob es sich lohnt, wird sich zeigen. mich reizt es bisher nicht. mir reichen als mmo wow und guildwars.


----------



## ToKaPo (3. Februar 2007)

Vanguard wäre das einzige aktuelle MMORPG das mich reizen würde. Wirkliche Hoffnungen auf ein fast perfektes MMORPG habe ich allerdings nur bei Age of Conan. Aion und Warhammer dürften auch noch eine Option sein...


----------



## TaZz (4. Februar 2007)

Vanguard wurde ja jetzt in der neuen buffed.de Show gezeigt. Ich finde die Grafik und die Aufmachung sehr detailarm und das Interface ist sehr von WoW abgeguckt....oder was meint ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrog (5. Februar 2007)

JA,  das Interface ist total abgekupfert von WOW. ABER: ist das wirklich ein Problem für Euch?
Was erwarte ich von einem neuen Game?
EIne neue Welt, neue Landschaften, neue Mobs, schöne Grafik, neue Quests, neue Klassen usw.

Dies alles bringt VSOH.

Das Interface von WOW ist eigentlich schon genial, das kann man kaum noch verbessern. Warum soll VSOH das Rad denn neu erfinden? Das kann ansich nur schlechter werden, und mit dem WOW-Interface können Millionen Spieler weltweit umgehen.

Ich finde es eher als Vorteil denn als Nachteil, daß die das WOW-Interface übernommen haben !
Stellt Euch nur vor, die hätten eine Steuerung wie NWN2 eingebaut, die ist nämlich zum haareausraufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber; wenn es um den Nachfolger von WOW geht, dann schaut Euch auch mal "Two Worlds" an, das sieht auf den ersten Blick auch nicht übel aus.


----------



## Kruaal (7. Februar 2007)

Das Interface von WoW IST abgekupfert, andere Spiele, teilweise sogar solo Spiele, hatte dieselbe Tastenbelegung.

WASD anyone?


----------



## Torrog (7. Februar 2007)

WASD ist nicht das interface...

schau dir die chatfenster an, die Gruppenliste, Questlog, die Quickbars uvm. Das ist ziemlich gleich. Sogar die Hotkeys sind die selben.

Aber wie ich schon sagte: ich finds eher gut so.


----------



## Seren (7. Februar 2007)

Das mit den Hotkeys zeugt mal wieder von der Kunst das Offensichtlich zu übersehen.
Darf nur World of Warcraft die englische Sprache benutzen?

L = Log
B = Bag
M = Map
C = Character
.
.
.

Es gibt viele, viele Spiele (auch MMORPGs) die deutlich älter sind als World of Warcraft und diese Hotkeys benutzen oder andere Elemente die ihr als geklaut anseht, einfach weil ihr nichts älteres kennt als WoW.
Da kann man sich doch echt nur an den Kopf fassen...


----------



## Kruaal (8. Februar 2007)

Seren schrieb:


> Es gibt viele, viele Spiele (auch MMORPGs) die deutlich älter sind als World of Warcraft und diese Hotkeys benutzen oder andere Elemente die ihr als geklaut anseht, einfach weil ihr nichts älteres kennt als WoW.
> Da kann man sich doch echt nur an den Kopf fassen...




QFT!!!


Dieselben Leute meinen ja auch immer wieder, das Warhammer online von WoW abgekupfert wäre...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (8. Februar 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Dieselben Leute meinen ja auch immer wieder, das Warhammer online von WoW abgekupfert wäre...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sind auch die Leute, die meinen Mythic macht mit Warhammer Online ihr erstes Online Rollenspiel, weil sie gesehen haben, dass es bei World of Warcraft gut funktioniert. Steuerung, Grafik und Klassen sind übrigens auch geklaut von Mythic. Pfui Pfui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrog (8. Februar 2007)

Na und? Ist doch völlig egal und absolut am Thema vorbei....

Hauptsache ist, das Gesamtkonzept stimmt und das Spiel macht spaß, oder?


----------



## Thoa (8. Februar 2007)

Torrog schrieb:


> Hauptsache ist, das Gesamtkonzept stimmt und das Spiel macht spaß, oder?


Eigentlich ja. Trotzdem sind die meisten Flames über Warhammer Online schlichtweg Lügen von Unwissenden und diese sollte man doch aufdecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja... WAR IS COMING 2007! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stilldown (8. Februar 2007)

Habre schrieb:


> ich hoffe persöhnlich eher das sie eine weitere WoW Erweiterung rausbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Laut einer Aussage von einem Blizzard Mitarbeiter ist das nächste Addon für anfang bist mitte 2008 geplant. Weitere Details weiß ich leider auch nicht.

MFG


----------



## Kruaal (10. Februar 2007)

Habre schrieb:


> Wenn würde ich sagen Diablo-Online oderso aber ich hoffe persöhnlich eher das sie eine weitere WoW Erweiterung rausbringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm... Level 70 in 5 oder 6 Tagen (nicht Spieltagen) und dann... Ruf farmen, wohlwollend reicht fast überall. Was nun? Twinken und im Raidchat mitlesen wenn für irgendwelche interessanten Instanzen meine Klasse gesucht wird.
Ansonsten halt farmen, wie vor BC nur eben mit Flugmount in der Scherbenwelt.

Ahja... nebenher Juwelenschleifen auf 375 und Vorlagen gesammelt etc...

... und ich bin längst nicht der Erste auf 70 oder mit Juwelenschleifen voll ausgeskillt oder sontwas gewesen... war eher bei der zweiten Welle 70er.


Momentan stellt sich schon wieder ein bisschen dasselbe Gefühl wie vor BC ein: Farmen, Raiden, 5er Inis, Heroic manchmal, Karazhan und mal mit Gruuls Lair anfangen.

Ironischerweise twinke ich für das Questgold... -.-


----------



## Meister Obolon (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

das Interface von HdR Online ist bewusst so gehalten wie das von WoW.

Das geht u.a. aus einem Interview mit den Entwicklern in der neuen egames hervor.

Damit sich die MMO´ler zurecht finden. WoW spielen halt nun mal die meisten.

Bei Shootern ist es ja auch häufig so.

Aber mal was anderes, mit Addons kann doch sowieso jeder sein Interface gestalten wie er will.


----------



## splen (16. Februar 2007)

Wer sagt, dass Vanguard bei WoW abgekupfert hat, war mit Sicherheit noch keine einzige Minute im Spiel. Also echt keine einzige ... und wenn doch, dann ist er blind. Sorry, aber solche Behauptungen sind an den Haaren herbeigeholt.

Als ich in der Beta eingeloggt hab und den ersten Mob angegriffen hab, wurde eigentlich sehr scnell deutlich, dass das Gameplay um einiges aufwändiger und komplexer ist. Die Mobs adden, debuffen, geben sich HoTs ... ab der ersten Minute im Spiel. Wie das dann im Endgame ausschaut, wäre echt mal interessant zu sehen.

Grafisch ist es ne ganz andere Liga und ohne aktuelle Mühle braucht man da eigentlich nicht einloggen, da das Spiel wirklich für den derzeitigen gehobenen Gamer-PC ausgelegt ist. Dass es mit runtergeschraubten Einstellungen dann schlecht ausschaut, wundert mich nicht, das war bei EQ2 auch so.

Death-Penalty ist auch so ne Sache, in der man sich von WoW mal ganz grundsätzlich abgrenzt und gleich deutlich macht, dass man den Tot in Vanguard durchaus als Strafe ansehen sollte. In WoW ist das ja eher Kindergeburtstag ... Gestorben? Egal .. nochmal hin .. rep-Kosten interessieren ja nicht. In Vanguard werden diesbezüglich alte Tugenden der MMORPGs wieder zum Leben erweckt. Sowas mag hart sein, aber es motiviert jeden in den Gruppen, wirklich sein bestes zu geben.

Character-Creation ... zwar nicht wirklich so umfangreich (bislag) wie sich das viele wünschten (ich denke mit Wehmut an SWG zurück), aber ein Vergleich zu WoW würde arg ins Lächerliche abdriften.

Und die Ähnlichkeiten im Interface? Oh ah .. das Protrait hat nen runden Rahmen ... Oh ah ... Fähigkeiten mit Cooldown sind abgedunkelt ... oh ah ... Tooltips ... Ich bitte euch ... nennt mal konkrete Ähnlichkeiten, die eindeutig aus WoW stammen. Ich seh da keine ... da gibts noch eher Interface-Eigenschaften, die von Vanguard zum ersten mal gebracht wurden.


----------



## Thoa (16. Februar 2007)

Du verstehst das nicht: World of Warcraft ist das erste MMORPG. Blizzard hat dieses Genre erfunden und alle anderen Online Rollenspieler sind reine Kopien! Steuerung, Interface, Grafik -> Alles von World of Warcraft zum ersten Mal gezeigt. Firmen wie Mythic klauen Alles und haben keine eigenen Ideen. So oder so in etwa sieht die Gedankenwelt mancher WoW-Spieler aus die regelmässig gegen andere Spiele flamen. Ich finds schon wieder lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numara (17. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Du verstehst das nicht: World of Warcraft ist das erste MMORPG. Blizzard hat dieses Genre erfunden und alle anderen Online Rollenspieler sind reine Kopien! Steuerung, Interface, Grafik -> Alles von World of Warcraft zum ersten Mal gezeigt. Firmen wie Mythic klauen Alles und haben keine eigenen Ideen. So oder so in etwa sieht die Gedankenwelt mancher WoW-Spieler aus die regelmässig gegen andere Spiele flamen. Ich finds schon wieder lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WoW ist auch mein erstes MMORPG aber ich habe nicht vor weiter zu spielen weil, ja weil mir Vanguard um Längen besser gefällt. 
Da wären schonmal die glaubwürdige Grafik, wobei die Grafik eher Geschmackssache ist. Aber auch sonst was ich mit meinem Lvl 8 Gnom bis jetzt gesehn habe, macht mich gierig nach mehr Vanguard. 

Vanguard hat Qualität und ist nicht von WoW abgekupfert. Das merkt man gleich wenn man anfängt zu spielen.

Aber ich will WoW echt net schlecht reden, denn ich habs ja selbst 2 Jahre gespielt. Aber Vanguard find ich halt ungefähr, doppelt so gut Also spiel ichs auch in Zukunft.


GRUß


----------



## Thoa (18. Februar 2007)

Vanguard habe ich mir kurz die Beta angsehen. Mein PC ist leider nicht der Beste (obwohl er erst ein Jahr alt ist) und Vanguard lief alles andere als flüssig. Wenn ich alles runterdrehe natürlich schon, aber dann siehts nicht mehr so schick aus... generell wirkte dort Vanguard noch total unfertig.

Es gibt sowieso nur ein Spiel.... *WAR IS COMING* - War is War is War


----------



## splen (18. Februar 2007)

Bin mal gespannt, wie die Anforderungen bei WAR sein werden, bzw. wie die ENgine rumzickt, wenn dann dort mal wirklich der W.A.R. ausbricht. Mythic hat sich das ja als Hauptcontent auf die Fahnen geschrieben. Man kann nur hoffen, dass sie da von der Technik her einiges im Petto haben. Vor allem was die geplante Kolissionsabfrage betrifft, bin ich da noch sehr skeptisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodySkywalker (18. Februar 2007)

HDR Online - ganz klar.


----------



## splen (19. Februar 2007)

HDR Online wird ein reiner Lizenz-Hype - ganz klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodySkywalker (19. Februar 2007)

splen schrieb:


> HDR Online wird ein reiner Lizenz-Hype - ganz klar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nach den ersten Videos, die ich gesehen habe wage ich das zu bezweifeln. Es sieht sehr gut aus (Interface wie WoW) und hat durchdachte gut gemachte Quests.


----------



## capykid (19. Februar 2007)

hmm also ich hab vor 4tagen ne mail von codemasters in meinem postfach gehabt... die beta von herr der ringe online wird demnächst starten.. wer spass dran hat sollte sich zur beta anmelden...  www.lotro-europe.com/beta



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (19. Februar 2007)

Habe auch vor kurzem mit der LOTRO Beta angefangen. Also, die Grafik ist wirklich erstklassig (für ein MMORPG). Sieht richtig gut aus, vorallem das Wasser - wenn sich Gebäude ect. darin spiegeln. Das ist atm so das beste was mir an dem Spiel gefällt. Zum Gameplay kann ich noch nicht allzuviel sagen, bin erst lv 9, aber hat bisher schon Spass gemacht...

Der Nachfolger wird wohl aber nicht werden, dafür Tippe ich jedoch auf WAR... wenn es die erwartungen erfüllt oder sogar übertrifft wird das wohl ein "ebenwürtiges" Spiel zu WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedHotChiliPeppers (26. Februar 2007)

hi,
ich habe mit WoW aufgehört, da es mir einfach keinen spaß mehr gemacht hat.
ich freue mich schon seit langem auf herr der ringe online und werde mir das spiel auf jeden fall kaufen.


----------



## Numara (26. Februar 2007)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Habe auch vor kurzem mit der LOTRO Beta angefangen. Also, die Grafik ist wirklich erstklassig (für ein MMORPG). Sieht richtig gut aus, vorallem das Wasser - wenn sich Gebäude ect. darin spiegeln. Das ist atm so das beste was mir an dem Spiel gefällt. Zum Gameplay kann ich noch nicht allzuviel sagen, bin erst lv 9, aber hat bisher schon Spass gemacht...
> 
> Der Nachfolger wird wohl aber nicht werden, dafür Tippe ich jedoch auf WAR... wenn es die erwartungen erfüllt oder sogar übertrifft wird das wohl ein "ebenwürtiges" Spiel zu WoW
> 
> ...



mal ne kleine zwischenfrage: WAR ist Warhammer online oder?

EDIT: ok is warhammer danke^^


----------



## SinSilla (26. März 2007)

Hm, komisch das noch niemand Two Worlds erwähnt hat.

Two Worlds ist zwar nur sekundär MMORPG aber dennoch gibt es die Möglichkeit mit ca.1000 anderen auf einem Server zu zocken. 

Für mich im Moment die grösste Hoffnung da der technische Aspekt für mich eine nicht ganz untergeordnete Rolle spielt. 

Alles was ich bisher über das Game lesen konnte hat mich wirklich begeistert und ich hoffe das Gameplay wird sich auf einem ähnlich hohen Niveau bewegen wie die geniale Engine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ein paar Shots

http://media.pc.ign.com/media/014/014229/imgs_1.html

und die offizielle Page

http://www.2-worlds.com/


----------



## Pagan (27. März 2007)

splen schrieb:


> [Vanguard]
> 
> Grafisch ist es ne ganz andere Liga und ohne aktuelle Mühle braucht man da eigentlich nicht einloggen, da das Spiel wirklich für den derzeitigen gehobenen Gamer-PC ausgelegt ist. Dass es mit runtergeschraubten Einstellungen dann schlecht ausschaut, wundert mich nicht, das war bei EQ2 auch so.



Also ich finde, Vanguard sieht in keiner Einstellung grafisch wirklich gut [tm] aus. Nachfolgend mal ein Link mit einigen LOTRO-Screenshots im direkten Vergleich zu Vanguard.  Zur Erinnerung: LOTRO läuft auch auf derzeit aktuellen Wald- und Wiesen-PC in akzeptabler Auflösung und flüssig. 

Preisfrage: Wer findet den VG-Screenshot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Quelle des Bildes: http://www.ascensionguild.com/lotro/images...rison_large.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinSilla (27. März 2007)

Also Atmo kommt bei dem bescheidenen Lightning von Vanguard jedenfalls nicht rüber...


----------



## sybarith (27. März 2007)

ich zweifle daran das WAR eine art nachfolger darstellen könnte. warum?

weil sich WAR an ganz andere spieler wendet als WoW. WoW ist doch eher nettes PvE spielen. der pvp part ist eher nebensache.

bei WAR ist es genau anders rum, hier dreht sich fast alles um das PvP, vorallem das endgame wird kaum noch PvE und fast nur PvP enthalten. die spiele sind vollkommen unterschiedlich, das das man nicht von einer art nachfolger sprechen kann. viele WoW´ler wid das das WAR konzept nicht sonderlich ansprechen.


----------



## b1ubb (28. März 2007)

ich hoffe auf Diablo 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber naja


----------



## Pagan (28. März 2007)

sybarith schrieb:


> ich zweifle daran das WAR eine art nachfolger darstellen könnte. warum?
> 
> weil sich WAR an ganz andere spieler wendet als WoW. WoW ist doch eher nettes PvE spielen. der pvp part ist eher nebensache.
> 
> bei WAR ist es genau anders rum, hier dreht sich fast alles um das PvP, vorallem das endgame wird kaum noch PvE und fast nur PvP enthalten. die spiele sind vollkommen unterschiedlich, das das man nicht von einer art nachfolger sprechen kann. viele WoW´ler wid das das WAR konzept nicht sonderlich ansprechen.



<Kristallkugel auspack>

Dass WAR ein waschechter Nachfolger von WoW werden wird, glaube ich auch nicht, aber es wird einen großen Teil der PvP- bzw. RvR-Begeisterten anziehen (sofern das PvP dort *gut* umgesetzt wird), und das sind ja nicht gerade wenige. Wenn also alles so läuft wie geplant, wird WAR vermutlich einen Großteil der PvP-Klientel von WoW und DAoC abziehen und an sich binden können, und damit  eine überlebensfähige Playerbase schaffen können.

<Kristallkugel wegpack>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humunculus (31. März 2007)

Ich persöhnlich warte auf AoC. Evtl noch Hellgate. der rest is mir ehrlich gesagt zu WoW lastig.


----------



## WoWFreak112 (6. April 2007)

Ich find WoW ist und bleibt am besten kauf dir BC, da WoW dauernd aktuallisiert wird kommt eigentlcih keine Langeweile auf.
Ich persöhnlich verfolge HDRO und Age of Conan interessiert, bin abre bei HDRO skeptisch, da es doch wie ein WoWabklatsch aussieht, aber man wirds sehen. Vanguard ist ein Abklatsch und befindet sich ncoh in eienr Art Betaphase, Vanguard ist definitiv nicht zu empfehlen. Auserdem finde ich den PvPPart in WoW super,es kann sien das er noch zu wenig ausgebaut wurde doch BC hat ja konkurenzfähiges PvP gebracht!!!!


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2007)

Im Prinzip hat sich doch mit BC wenig geändert. Wer sich auf 70 nicht mit Ruf farmen und andauernden Instanzenruns anfreunden kann für den bietet Wow eigentlich nichts.
Wem das gefällt (und das ist ja auch ok) für den ist Wow sicherlich das Richtige.

Ich persönlich würde durchaus auch mal auf ältere Klassiker wie Ultima Online oder Dark Age of Camelot hinweisen.


----------



## Pordylox (16. April 2007)

Ganz klar Age of Conan... sobald das Teil im Laden ist heisst es cu Azeroth!


----------



## blacknet (24. April 2007)

Also wenn du ein komplexes mmorpg suchst, dann rate ich dir zu Anarchy-Online. 

Es gibt 3 Server, 2 Amerikanische und einen Deutschen. Die Comunity in diesem Spiel ist wirklich 1 A.

Mich hat dieses Spiel zumindest 3 Jahre in den Bann gezogen. 


Mfg
Blacknet


----------



## Zorkal (4. Mai 2007)

Vergleichen wir mal die Konkurrenz der Welt von WarCraft:

*W.A.R *
Warhammer Online ist ganz interessant:Nette Grafik,anscheinend gutes Klassensytem und sehr gutes PvPSystem.
Nur die Community macht mir Sorgen...bei den ganzen "WAR IS COMINK!!!!1111einseinseinselfelf!!"
Oder "FU BLIZZ" Threads im offizielen WoWForum mache ich mir das schon Gedanken.
*
DHDRO*
Super Grafik aber irgendwie scheint mir das Klassensytem nicht ganz ausgegoren und auch über den Endgamecontent(PvP oder PvE?) ist noch nix bekannt.

*Guild Wars
*Das "skilligste" aller MMORPGs(auch wenn es eigentlich keins ist).
Equip bedeutet garnichts,nur der Skill zählt.
Die Klassen sind auch super und da man sogar 2 kombinieren kann sind einen beim Teamtaktik ausklügeln kaum Grenzen gesetzt.PvEEndgamecontent gibt es aber so gut wie garnicht.


----------



## Talroa (7. Mai 2007)

Also ich werde auf jeden fall mir Warhammer anschauen.
Die Grafik ist einfach cool.

Wenn man hier auf den link schaut. Wie schön die Welt gemacht ist

www.warhammers.de


lg


----------



## Cope22 (26. Mai 2007)

Pagan schrieb:


> <Kristallkugel auspack>
> 
> Dass WAR ein waschechter Nachfolger von WoW werden wird, glaube ich auch nicht, aber es wird einen großen Teil der PvP- bzw. RvR-Begeisterten anziehen (sofern das PvP dort *gut* umgesetzt wird), und das sind ja nicht gerade wenige. Wenn also alles so läuft wie geplant, wird WAR vermutlich einen Großteil der PvP-Klientel von WoW und DAoC abziehen und an sich binden können, und damit  eine überlebensfähige Playerbase schaffen können.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube auch nicht das WAR WoW ablösen wird. DAfür bin ich mir aber recht sicher das GW durch WAR seinen Platz in den Top MMORPG Charts verliert. 

Ich als Lotro Spieler hoffe natürlich das genau dieses Spiel der NAchfolger werden wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dingle (31. Mai 2007)

...also mir würd's ja schon reichen, wenn Blizzard die derzeitige WoW-Grafik durch die "Crytek"-Engine ersetzt und die Darstellung um 300% aufmotzt. Dann brauch ich kein neues MMORPG. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stellt euch mal diese Grafik mit Murlocs und eurem Char vor, das hätte mal was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. Juni 2007)

Wie soll das denn in einem MMOG umsetzbar sein?

Die Grafik in WOW ist doch nur immer noch so schlecht, damit es möglichst viele Leute spielen können.


----------



## M. Emran (12. Juni 2007)

Dingle schrieb:


> ...also mir würd's ja schon reichen, wenn Blizzard die derzeitige WoW-Grafik durch die "Crytek"-Engine ersetzt und die Darstellung um 300% aufmotzt. Dann brauch ich kein neues MMORPG.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich finde die grafik von wow schon lustig und sie ist auch nicht all zu schlecht. Mir gefällt bissl dieser comic style.
Aber dingle, du musst bemerken,wenn wow wirklich so ne grafik hätte wie in deinem screenshot dann können es nicht so viele spielen. es kommt ja auf der grafikkarte an und icht jeder hat ne gute grafikkarte die die grafik von deinem screenshot unterstützt.^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (12. Juni 2007)

Wenn (Konjunktiv) ich mit WoW aufhören würde, dann würde ich zu Guild Wars wechseln, da ich es dort sehr begrüße das mehr auf Skill als auf Equip gebaut wird.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Muhja (13. Juni 2007)

also ich wechsel zur Zeit immer von EQ2 zu WOW und wieder zurück irgend wie gehts wenn man eins von den beiden immer paar Monate zoggt ist wieder genug Luft fürs andere da^^

eq2 glänzt eben dadurch das man da extrem oft im Team spielt auch im Levelalltag was sehr angenehm ist

aber ehrlich gesagt warte ich auf Warhammer 

Mystic hat ja schon mit Daoc damals, das beste was es als PVP System im MMORPG Bereich gibt, auf den Markt gesetzt also würd die Firma auch da anknüpfen freu mich drauf

so der verlinkten Grafik das ist natürlich kaum machbar auser man spielt mit nem Nasa rechner in nem MMORPG gehts ja auch um Spielbarkeit und da müssen schon mal 100 Chars zusammen stehen und deine Kiste muss sämtliche  auch anzeigen können ^^


aber mal schaun was die Zeit sagt entwickelt sich ja alles ständig weiter

mfg


----------



## Orinor (9. August 2007)

Ich werde auf jedenfall nach Tabula Rasa wechseln. Und wen´s mir nicht gefällt landet mein wow Acc dennoch im schlafsack^^


----------



## Otty Peek (9. August 2007)

Warhammer Online


----------



## LOTRO-FREAK (13. August 2007)

also ich hab bis vor 2monaten WoW
gezockt. Doch wie man auch am
Usernamen sieht spiele ich jez Lotro
Insgesamt hat es eine reifere Grafik,
fast das gleiche gameplay(also brauchst dich nich doll umstellen)
und das spiel ist erwachsener!!!
probier es einfach mal aus. buffed hat ja
testkeys verschickt.
sehn uns hoffentlich in mittelerde
L-F


----------

